# Valet Pro Long-Reach Wheel Brush



## Edward101

*Valet Pro Long Reach Wheel Brush*




























*Price & Availability:*

£8.46 (£9.94 inc VAT) from www.valetpro.co.uk

*Used on:
*
Fiat Grande Punto
Volvo S40

*Product Information:*

This is an exclusive ValetPRO design with our high quality wood turned handle. It reaches the backs of wheels. The loop removes the danger of sharp edges scratching the wheels. It includes our soft blue chemical resistant bristles. Cut short for good agitation and good access behind most brake callipers.  Soft, Long reach wheel brush.

*Packaging:*
N/A

*Appearance:*

The Valet Pro brush is striking in looks and ties in with their other wheel brush being vibrant aqua in colour, thus making this stand out in your ever-expanding detailing collection.
The bristles are relatively short, not too soft but not too firm to damage your alloys giving good 'bite' into the baked on grime, making it a safe wheel brush.
The wire has been shaped to allow the brush to give maximum coverage in a small compact size and the curved design means there are no sharp and nasty points to scratch your precious alloys. It is also worth noting that as the bristles are quite firm it would be very difficult for the wire to come into contact with the wheels.
Between the handle and top of the brush the wire is protected by a plastic covering which ensures it will not touch the faces of the alloys when agitating the backs. Also this prolongs the life span as it offers extra strength.
A nice touch is the smooth wooden handle that oozes quality compared to your average plastic handled brush. It also has Valet Pro etched into the surface which is a very subtle finishing touch.










*Cleaning Power:*

The brush requires little agitation due to firm but safe bristles making light work of the baked on brake dust and general grime. But obviously most of the work is done by the chemicals used to clean the wheels as the brush just aids the process.
The length of the brush makes it easy to get to the backs and scrub them thoroughly leaving a clean surface; its compact design and size allowed it to manoeuvre in and around all the tight areas behind the spokes but its long enough to ensure your hand stays away from the alloy.
Usually its quite difficult to get a brush though the gaps of the narrow spokes of the Fiat's alloys, however this brush had no trouble with the challenge posed therefore speeding up the time it takes to usually clean these alloys. Then comparing this to the much larger gaps of the Volvo's alloys the brush still gave enough coverage to make sure they were spotless.
*
Fiat's alloys*





































*Volvo's alloys*




























*Ease of use:*

Its solid handle is ergonomic and fits easily into the palm making it comfortable to use which aids the users ability to work the brush around the backs of the alloys. 
After use, the bristles were extremely easy to rinse leaving them looking like new again, with it just requiring a short blast under the hose. It is also worth adding that due to the bright bristles its simple to see the dirt on them allowing you to keep rinsing it out and making sure your not spreading around the dirt and damaging the alloys.

*Finish:*

After a thorough rinse of the alloys they came up spotless showing the brush did an effective job as shown by the pictures.




























*Durability:*

This will be updated after more uses of the brush, so the score may change subject to longevity. But from initial thoughts it seems a very well put together tool for your detailing kit.

*Value:*

For just under £10 Valet Pro gives you great value as this is much cheaper than some of the other long-reach wheel brushes on the market. Also its good build quality means it should last well over time therefore making it even better value for money.

*Overall DW rating:* *85%*

















*Overall:*

I feel this is a great buy for anyone and would make a nice addition to your detailing collection. Its superior build quality, user friendliness coupled with superb value makes it a real winner. Its small size means a good buy for people with more intricate and smaller alloys, but as shown in the review it still does a sterling job on much larger wheels.

Thanks to Greg at www.valetpro.co.uk for supplying the brush.

To purchase the brush visit follow this link to the VP site VP Long Reach Wheel Brush


----------



## Spoony

*Valet Pro Long Reach Wheel Brush*

*Price & Availability:*
Available directly from Valet Pro

*Used on:*
Mazda 323 Wheels along with Bilberry Wheel Cleaner at around 6:1
*
Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
N/A as there are not really and specific instructions. Although I would say it is simply for agitating wheel cleaner on wheels, specifically to reach in and behind spokes to get to that hidden dirt.

*Packaging:*
N/A

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Well, it looks like a pepper-grinder meets a loo brush with an alternative haircut. Really bright and vibrant, simple design but what do you need it to look like as, at then end of the day, its a brush!
Wouldn't say the bristles are soft but they are not the firmest I have came across, they are a nice middle ground which allows for a good cut into the grime and brake dust.

[Pictures of the brush can be seen above from Edward's review] (providig Cullers adds this one below it!)

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
This is essentially the bread and butter category of the product. I must say I did go for a try of this on the face of the wheel, it didn't work out great but if you have pretty chunky spokes or even hub caps then you might get away with using it in this capacity too, although for the face I would recommend the Valet Pro companion brush, as reviewed by Cullers. That being said it did pull of some of the stubborn marks during agitation. The wheels on the face weren't incredibly dirty but it don't a job on the bits missed previously.

This brush came into its on in reaching behind the spokes and accessing the back of the wheels, where I think it would prove more suited. there was a good amount of baked on grime here and with relatively diluted wheel cleaner this brush helped to power through it cutting with ease.

*The Pictures of it at work*









































*Ease Of Use:*
Simple as can be, just like brushing your teeth, if your teeth were large, round and fitted to a car.
*
Finish:*
A nice clean wheel:

















*Durability:*
I'm unsure as to the longevity of this particular wheel brush, we will have to see. I think alongside many wheel brushes on the market this one too may have issues at certain weak points. The bristles themselves look like they would withstand months of abuse however. As you can see after being maybe a bit heavy handed my wheel brush went a bit 90 degrees on me at the handle and had to be bent back in to shape. Now when used it naturally has a little more flex than perhaps should be required. See picture below:









*Value:*
Around about £10 for a wheel brush isn't the cheapest but it isn't the most expensive. This one will provide good value for money as I do have faith that it will last the course of many a heavy hand.

*Overall DW Rating: 72%*








Mainly down to the potential for extra flexing/damage to the handle. Else it would have been a 9/10

*Conclusion:*
Overall, well I'd rate it as a good buy for your collection. It does the job, and it does it well. I would say my heavy-handedness with it perhaps caused a bending issue with the wire at the handle, although after a good play there didn't seem and signs of snapping or coming apart at the handle so essentially its just an extra bit of natural flex within the brush itself. Aside from that the build quality is good and what you would expect from a wheel brush. I'd be happy to use the Valet Pro brushes in my collection as I reckon they are nice and simple and provide a nice clean look, which isn't the norm for wheel brushes.
I also got a bit of splash back when "giving it some" to get rid of the baked on dirt, so do be wary of this, with that also being said it helped to shift this dirt where previous attempts had failed.

Thank you to Valet Pro for supplying this product for reviewing.

To purchase the brush visit follow this link to the VP site VP Long Reach Wheel Brush

This brush also bares similarities to MArk at Raceglaze's brush http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rimwax/race-glaze-XL-extra-long-wheel-cleaning-brush/ so check that out also if you are in the market for one.


----------

